

The Guns N’ Roses School of List Building - thetysonreport
http://thetysonreport.com/blog/2012/01/the-guns-n-roses-school-of-list-building/

======
DealisIN
They were competing in a pretty saturated space(hair metal). Fan base mattered
significantly more for this than something novel like 'grunge,' but I'd still
say it was solely their songwriting that pulled them through (Sweet Child O'
Mine, Paradise City).

